# Teich zu tief?



## Marie2810 (26. März 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Vorweg: 





Und damit genug der Smileys, leider werde ich bei jedem Forum immer wieder schwach.
ich bin Marie und notgedrungen (längere Geschichte) Mitbesitzerin eines Gartenteiches. Unser Teich ist 32 qm gross und ca. 1,30 bis 1,40 tief. Gestern habe ich ambitioniert versucht, Pflanzen zusammen zustellen und bin kläglich gescheitert. Auf der Suche nach Lösungen ist mir dieses Forum ins Auge gesprungen - und nun bin ich hier. 
Mir ist klar, dass es einige sinnfreie Fragen von newbies gibt und danke vorweg aufrichtig allen, die dennoch die Geduld besitzen, sich der meinigen anzunehmen.
Bei meiner Recherche liefen mir bis dato ausschließlich Pflanzen über den Weg, welche 80 cm bis 1 m im Höchstfall tolerieren - das reicht nicht.
Hat Jemand eine Idee oder ebenfalls solch ein stilles und tiefes Gewässer?
Zum Teich: Liegt in der Sonne und ist an einen Bachlauf angeschlossen. Tiere beherbergt er "freiwillig": __ Molche, Kleinsttiere und ab und an schaut ein Entenpärchen vorbei. Keine Fische,bleibt auch dabei, wenn ich mich durchsetze. Technik, keine, abgesehen von der des Bauchlaufes.
Fragen beantworte ich gerne und werde jetzt mal weiterstöbern.

Euch allen einen wunderbaren Samstag,

Marie


----------



## wateryucca (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Hallo! + herzlichen Willkommen in diesem Forum!
Hat der Teich keine seichtere Stelle?-
Wenn nein, dann kommen nur Pflanztaschen oder Pflanzeninseln in Frage- oder Unterwasserpflanzen, die auch sehr nützlich sind!

siehe auch:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4886


LG Karen


----------



## Marie2810 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Hallo Karen,

wow, das ging fix! Merci.
Nein keine flachen Stellen, ausschließlich die genannte Tiefe. Durch die Pflanzschalen kann ich also quasi die passende Pflanztiefe erschummeln? Gut, dass beruhigt mich, ich habe bereits zwei schwimmende geordert. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, kann ich die Suche nach Pflanzen, welche diese Wassertiefe, abgesehen von den Unterwasserpflanzen, mögen, abstellen?

Danke für den Link, ich werde es nachbauen. Gefällt mir besser als die, die ich bestellt habe (von Laguna). 

Jetzt hatte ich die Hoffnung Seerosen mein eigen zu nennen, aber da habe ich noch keine gefunden. Gibt es diesbezüglich Lösungen, z.B. mit Korb und den über eine Art "Anker" in die entsprechende Höhe zu bringen, denn bei der vorhandenen Tiefe werde ich wohl keine Blüten sehen ......

Besten Dank!
Marie


----------



## Suse (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Moin,
es besteht auch noch die Möglichkeit Schwimmpflanzen einzusetzten.
Zumal keine allesvernichtenden Koi im Teich ihr Unwesen treiben.
__ Wassersalat und Wasserhyazinthe finde ich persönlich schön, gerade wenn der Teich auch noch Sonne bekommt.


----------



## Ares (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Hallo,

es gibt durchaus auch Seerosen, die eine Teichtiefe von bis zu 2 m erlauben. Schau doch mal bei NG vorbei.

Vielleicht kannst Du uns mal Bilder von Deinem Teich zeigen, das macht es etwas einfacher. 

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Vera44 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Hallo Marie!

Es gibt Seerosen die man angeblich bis zu einer Wassertiefe von 1,60cm nehmen kann. Evtl. kannst Du ja auch noch einen Stein drunter stellen. Du kannst Sie in einen großen Pflanzkorb mit 2 Henkel einpflanzen dann kommt sie nochmal 20cm höher. Versuch es mal mit ner großen Sorte. Ich glaube sie heißen Gladistonia oder so ähnlich, die Pflanzenfachleute im Forum wissen das bestimmt besser. Ich habe so eine, sie ist weiß, und eine gelbe, keine Ahnung welche Sorte, die sollte auch bis 1,60m sein.

Es gibt Seerosengärtnereien, da kannst Du kräftige Pflanzen schicken lassen. Hab ich auch getan. Ist nicht mit denen zu vergleichen die man so zu kaufen bekommt.


----------



## Nikolai (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Hallo Marie,
meine Seerose, die einheimische weiße, steht auch in 1,4 Meter Tiefe. Sie hat problemlos die Wasseroberfläche erreicht und auch geblüht. Die im Handel erhältlichen kleinen Wurzelstöcke haben eventuell nicht die Kraft dazu. Du solltest versuchen, einen großen und kräftigen Wurzelstock zu bekommen.
Für die einheimische gelbe Teichmummel gilt das selbe. 
Als Unterwasserpflanze ist das Krause __ Laichkraut, __ Hornkraut oder auch __ Wasserpest geeignet.
Für __ Schilf und dergleichen, würde ich Balkonkästen an der Seite einhängen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## karsten. (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Hallo

es geht leicht noch tiefer 

schönes WE


----------



## Echinopsis (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Moin Marie,

von mir auch noch ein herzliches Willkommen an Board!

Ich stand vor einiger Zeit vor dem selben Problem - ich habe einfach eine Stufe um den ganzen Teich (nachträglich) gegraben, dazu hat die Folie am Rand noch gereicht (evtl bei euch auch?)

Dort dann Sumpfpflanzen, bzw Pflanzen bis 30-40cm Tiefe gepflanzt, im Teich selbst Seerosen und diverse Unterwasserpflanzen, ebenfalls sind (wie schon geschrieben) Schwimmpflanzen noch gut geeignet.

Aber zeig erstmal Bilder, das macht vieles Einfacher!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Marie2810 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

First off all:

ich bin total perplex! Irgendwie hatte ich mit nicht allzuviel Anteilnahme gerechnet und nun das! Freu mir einfach mal ein Loch in den Bauch.

Und nun  doch ein Smiley:




Fotos mache ich schnellstmöglich!
Weiter im nächsten posting ....


----------



## Echinopsis (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*



Marie2810 schrieb:


> First off all:
> 
> ich bin total perplex! Irgendwie hatte ich mit nicht allzuviel Anteilnahme gerechnet und nun das!



 bei 12.000 Usern sollten doch ein paar sein die Dir helfen, oder?  

Jau, mach mal die Bilder dann kann man schon Konkreteres sagen.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

hallo marie 

auch von mir :willkommen hier bei den pfützen-verrückten! schön, dass du zu uns gefunden hat! 

du hast ja schon viele tipps bekommen, 2 dinge sind mir gerade noch so durch den kopf gegangen:

- für ne seerose (natürlich ne art nehmen, die mit tiefem wasser klar kommt) würde ich evtl 2 runde maurerkübel im baumarkt kaufen. einen davon "auf den kopf gestellt" unter den anderen drunter und schon kommt die - in kübel 2 gepflanzte - seerose deutllich höher und diese konstruktion steht vermutlich stabiler, als nen großen pflanzkübel auf wenige steine gestellt. netter nebeneffekt: ein mörtelkübel ist schön groß, die seerose hat also platz und die dinger sind auch recht preiswert. 

- evtl statt ner seerose eine große teichrose (Nuphar lutea - Mummel) nehmen. die können gut 2 m und mehr an wassertiefe ab. sie brauchen allerdings relativ viel platz, aber der ist bei dir ja vorhanden. 

ach ja...  fotos würde ich auch gerne sehen  und ohne smilies kann ich auch nicht...


----------



## Marie2810 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Vorsicht lange ....

Vorweg noch zu unserem Teich - ich hoffe ich bleibe weiter willkommen an Board.....
Unser Teich ist ein ehemaliges Schwimmbecken (fix betoniert und armiert), welches wir mittels entsprechender Schlemme u.a. zum Teichbecken umfunktioniert haben. Daher lässt sich an der Form nichts ändern, ist und bleibt rechteckig ... keine Ufer- oder Flachwasserzone. Jetzt isses raus! Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass unser Teich für echte Teichfans irgendwie so ist wie Eier aus Käfighaltung statt aus Freilandhaltung ...

Ich mache nachher Bilder, für uns ist er recht gut geworden, angesichts der Rahmenbedingungen. Gefüllt ist er seit Oktober, die Wasserwerte sind stabil, jetzt soll er eben "grünen".




Suse schrieb:


> es besteht auch noch die Möglichkeit Schwimmpflanzen einzusetzten ....
> __ Wassersalat und Wasserhyazinthe finde ich persönlich schön, gerade wenn der Teich auch noch Sonne bekommt.



Danke! Ich habe mich gestern schon in zweiteres verliebt, schade, dass es nicht winterhart ist.... dann muss ich eben einen gewissen Teil jährlich ersetzen ...
Kois... ich will keine ... aber konnte das gegen den überzeugten Aquarianer und Mitteichbesitzer noch nicht endgültig durchsetzen ... für dieses Jahr gibts keine.



Ares schrieb:


> ...Seerosen, die eine Teichtiefe von bis zu 2 m erlauben...



Supe-Link, ich freue mich aufs stöbern und noch mehr, doch Seerosen zu bekommen!!!



Vera44 schrieb:


> ...Es gibt Seerosen die man angeblich bis zu einer Wassertiefe von 1,60cm nehmen kann...



Danke! Vorallem für den Pflanztipp!



Nikolai schrieb:


> ...Sie hat problemlos die Wasseroberfläche erreicht und auch geblüht. Die im Handel erhältlichen kleinen Wurzelstöcke haben eventuell nicht die Kraft dazu...



Ich werde auf die Wurzelstöcke achten, dann nehm ich lieber etwas mehr Geld in die Hand. Vielleicht findet sich ja auch was in meiner Nähe und ich kann selbst gucken statt zu bestellen.



karsten. schrieb:


> ...es geht leicht noch tiefer...



OK, das ist t i e f e r ..... ich bin beruhigt! Schau mir gleich den Fred in Ruhe an.



Echinopsis schrieb:


> ...Ich stand vor einiger Zeit vor dem selben Problem - ich habe einfach eine Stufe um den ganzen Teich (nachträglich) gegraben, dazu hat die Folie am Rand noch gereicht (evtl bei euch auch?)...



Ähm ja leider geht nicht, da s.o. festes Becken ....

Ich mache Fotos!



Danke, Danke, Danke
Marie


----------



## Marie2810 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> ...für ne seerose (natürlich ne art nehmen, die mit tiefem wasser klar kommt) würde ich evtl 2 runde maurerkübel im baumarkt kaufen...



Pfützenverrückte ist sehr schön 
Und noch schöner, dass Du Smileys magst 

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, habe ich auch Gärtnergehilfen ähnlich wie Du allerdings eher very british...
Merci für die Tipps, Mörteleimer ist eine prima Idee, finden bei mir schon im Garten Einsatz, ich sag mal Rizome....

gehe jetzt mal raus ....... Bilder fangen ....


----------



## Echinopsis (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*



Marie2810 schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich bleibe weiter willkommen an Board.....



Das bist Du immer...solange Du nicht sagst dass Du auf 100 Liter 30 Goldfische hälst.... 




Marie2810 schrieb:


> Unser Teich ist ein ehemaliges Schwimmbecken (fix betoniert und armiert), welches wir mittels entsprechender Schlemme u.a. zum Teichbecken umfunktioniert haben



Das verändert die Sache (meines vorherigen Posts) natürlich grundlegend.
Aber evtl lässt sich das Pflanzentaschenmodel bei Dir umsetzen!

Eine ganz kleine Meckerei noch aus Moderatorensicht: Bitte nur die Kernaussagen der User zitieren und nicht alles...das verlängert die Beitrage/Seiten nur unnötig lange und hilft bei Deiner Frage nicht weiter.
Ich editier das oben mal weg!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Marie2810 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

HIER..... Fotos .....

http://img268.imageshack.us/g/teich01.jpg/

LG
Marie


----------



## Hexe_Mol (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*



ich lieeeebbee fotos! 
jetzt kann man sich die situation doch schon vieeeelll besser vorstellen. 

also.....

- an der langen seite, an der diese seltsame "stützwand" nach oben ragt würde ich pflanztaschen anschrauben, diese mit relativ hoch wachsenden pflanzen bestücken und die oberkante der pflanztaschen (die ja vom material her mit ufermatte identisch sind) würde ich mit __ pfennigkraut bewachsen lassen. 
- evtl könntest du an 1 oder 2 stellen an dieser "langen seite" auch mit rechteckigen mörtelkübeln (gleiches system. unten einer "aufm kopf", oben drauf einen "richtig herum" zum bepflanzen) noch ne relativ tiefe pflanzzone schaffen.
- die beiden "freien" seiten (also ohne mauer und ohne holzdeck) würde ich ebenfalls mit pflanztaschen (bezahlbar und in guter qualität: google nach "czebra versand" fragen) versehen und die "obere betonkante" dann mit einigen großen natursteinen, bepflanzten wurzeln evtl ner schönen deko-figur oder was auch immer euch gefällt kaschieren..  zwischendurch wieder einige bereiche mit pfennigkraut, sumpfvergissmeinnicht oder ähnlichem bewachsen lassen. 
- zum thema see- oder __ teichrosen "in die mitte" hast du ja schon reichlich tipps bekommen...

auch wenn die vorraussetzungen natürlich aufgrund des "ehemaligen schwimmbeckens" nicht 100% ideal sind, kann man mit kreativität und phantasie einiges draus machen!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Hallo Marie!
Zuallererst: Ein Teich ist NIE zu tief und nie zu groß.
Mein allererster eigener Teich war eine betonierte Kompostgrube 2x2x1 m tief.
Die Flachwasserpflanzen habe ich in eine kiesgefüllte Eternitwanne gesetzt
(das war vorher einmal ein großer Schaltschrank mit über 1 m²),
die auf 4 Säulen aus übereinandergestapelten Ziegelsteinen.
Deren Oberkante lag dabei schräg in ca. 10 ... 20 cm Wassertiefe.
Die üppig wachsenden Pflanzen haben sie nach kurzer Zeit verdeckt,
sodass sie nicht störend wirkte.

Eine Schwimminsel wäre sicher eine passende Lösung!
Zum Thema gibt´s hier im Forum einige interessante Beiträge. 

Wasserhyazinten (Eichornia) und __ Wassersalat (Pistia) wachsen oft schlecht,
da sie aus tropischen Gefilden kommen und mit unserem Klima Probleme haben - insbesonders mit dem Regen. 
Man kann die nicht im Teich überwintern; du müsstest die jedes Jahr neu kaufen - schlecht.
Das ist eher etwas für´s , Aquarium, Glashaus oder den Wintergarten.
Besser wäre, wenn du dich auf einheimische Pflanzen beschränkst,
wobei es da auch sehr schöne gibt.

Praxistipp:
WIRKLICH biologisch wertvolle Pflanzen muss man sich nicht kaufen:
Dafür schenkt einem die jeder Teichbesitzer gerne, da sie dort üppig wachsen. 
Das was NICHT üppig wächst, braucht die Biologie ohnehin nicht 
- probier´s einfach aus!

Noch ein Praxistipp:
Weniger ist mehr - wenige Pflanzen wachsen bei geeigneten Bedingungen schnell heran
und machen bei ungeeigneten Bedingungen (falls sie eingehen) wenig Dreck.

3. Praxistipp:
Wenn du dir weiterhin verkneifst, Goldfische oder Koi einzusetzen,
wirst du von ganz alleine und ohne kostspielige Technik klares Wasser haben
und mit reichem und hochinteressantem Wasserleben belohnt.
Als Draufgabe ersparst du dir damit auch eine Menge Ärger:
Futter, Medikamente, Tierarzt, Teichheizung, UVC, schirche Winterabdeckung, ...
sollen die anderen kaufen!


----------



## Marie2810 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Die Idee mit dem Kaschieren der Betomumrandung finde ich spitze.
Der Mitteichbesitzer wollte eigentlich - ähnlich wie bei der Terrasse - Porphyr verlegen.
Aber dank Deinem Tipp haben wir jetzt DIE Lösung:
Zwischen den zwei Beeten vor der offenen, langen Seite ist ja der Grasweg. Diesen Wollten wir zum Teil wegnehmen und mit Porphyr auslegen. Den Schwung des Weges nehmen wir mit und legen auf diesem Teil Porphyr bis an den Teichrand und der Rest der Betonumrandung machen wir, wie von Dir vorgeschlagen.
Dazu verwenden wir die gleichen Wasserbausteine wie beim Bachlauf, ein wenig Kiesel und eben dem __ Pfennigkraut. Super, MERCI!

Auch die Idee mit der Tiefwasserzone und der vorgeschlagenen Bestückung (Kübel, Pflanztaschen) finde ich klasse. Die seltsame "Stützwand" ist im übrigen Teil des ehemaligen Poolhauses. Sie wurde u.a. auch deshalb gebaut, um den Aushub des Pools unterzubringen. Dieser befindet sich, wie man ja sieht, dahinter, denn dort ist von der Wand nix zu sehen... 

Hier noch drei Bilder, wie es vorher aussah und eines von letztem Sommer, wo man die augenblickliche Bepflanzung sieht:
http://img5.imageshack.us/g/teich08.jpg/

Da gibt es einen lustigen Vorher-Nachher-Effekt auf Bild 1 und 2.
Der Mitteichbesitzer bekommt gerade beim Betrachten Schweißperlen auf die Stirn, denn er war nicht unmaßgeblich an der Veränderung beteiligt...


----------



## Marie2810 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Danke auch dem "schwarzen Peter" - sehr lehr- und hilfreich. Außerdem ist meine Argumentationsgrundlage bezüglich Fischbesatz outdoor maßgeblich erweitert. Ich werde mich jetzt schlau machen, welche "Teichbörsen" es in meiner Umgebung gibt ....
PS: Sind bei Deiner Wassermenge ein paar Nullen dazugerutscht? Oder hast Du tatsächlich nen Ozean hinterm Haus?
Respekt!


----------



## Suse (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Stimmt der __ Wassersalat und die Wasserhyazinthe überstehen den Winter nicht.
Ich muß jedes Frühjahr für ca 5,- bis 6,- Euro neue kaufen.
Dafür wuchern die bei uns aber auch in kurzer Zeit so, 
das ich unsere Nachbarn auch mit Ablegern beglücken kann.
Sie brauchen allerdings die Sonne, aber das scheint mir bei Dir ja gegeben.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*



als alternative schwimmpflanze würde mir evtl noch die __ krebsschere einfallen. 
wenn man da nicht gerade einen überzüchteten baumarkt-mickerling erwischt, übersteht die den winter (auf den grund gesunken) prima und blüht auch sehr niedlich.


----------



## bodenseebille (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Hallo Marie,
sehr schön, Euer Teich, prima, daß Ihr den Mut hattet, den Innenpool so zu verändern!
Wenn Du statt der umgedrehten Mörtelkübel z.B. umgedrehte Getränkekisten nimmst, findet darunter ein besserer Austausch statt wie bei einem geschlossenen Kübel- hier hätte ich Bedenken, daß sich allerlei Gegammel festsetzt. Die offenen Getränkekisten sind auch ein prima Versteck für Kleintiere. Ich hab sie mit etwas grösseren Steinplatten beschwert (schwimmen sonst auf) und darauf wiederum stehen flache Körbe (Obstanbau) mit Vlies ausgelegt und bepflanzt. Von der Unterkonstruktion ist durch das Wurzelwerk nichts mehr zu sehen.
Viel Spaß beim Gestalten, das wird sicher toll!
Liebe Grüsse vom Bodensee,
Sibylle


----------



## Marie2810 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Vielen Dank für die weiteren Tipps und das Mutmachen ....

wir werden nächstes WE oder übernächstes zu Czebra fahren, sind nicht weit von uns.
Ansonsten gab es eben im Baumarkt schon mal eine Styrodur-Platte , AQ-Silikon und Wasserpflanzenkörbe.

Jetzt bin ich erst einen Tag hier dabei und es wird schon teuer ....... 

Habt alle einen schönen Abend 

Marie


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Servus Marie

Herzlich Willkommen

Tipps zum Teich hast ja schon sehr viele bekommen 

Mir fällt nix mehr ein 

Nur zu den Bildern hätte ich eine Bitte ...

Lade sie doch bitte bei uns hoch


Hat den Grund das Imageshack manche Bilder vergißt (verloren gehen) und dann sind sie auch im Beitrag nicht mehr vorhanden . 
Man sieht die Bilder auch gleich in einer Thumb-Ansicht.
Sieht dann so aus ....

 
ein Bild von meinem Ex-Schwimmteich

Setzt allerdings ein Bilderverkleinerung-Tool voraus, Falls du kein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm hast, kann ich Dir dieses ans Herz legen.

Wünsche Dir bei uns Teichverrückten noch viel Spaß


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Nein, nein: 
Die 250 m³ stimmen schon!
(War schon beim Befüllen ein Kostenfaktor!)
... aber wie ich immer vertrete: Ein Teich ist IMMER zu klein.
Was einen etwaigen Besatz betrifft: Da du keine Flachwasserzone hast, 
würden Fische die Vielfalt der anderen Wassertiere schwer dezimieren bzw. ausrotten.
Grundsätzlich spicht aber wenig dagegen, kleinbleibende __ Moderlieschen oder Notropis einzusetzen,
SOLANGE NICHT GEFÜTTERT WIRD - das erledigt im Teich die Mutter Natur völlig selbsttätig!
Leider ist letzteres besonders biologisch ungebildeten Mitbewohnern kaum beizubringen,
die es (wenn man 3 Wochen auf wohlverdientem Urlaub ist) locker schaffen, 
den Tümpel in eine stinkende Kloake zu verwandeln.
Die allereinfachste Lösung ist daher:
Keine Fische in Teich.

... und teuer wird´s nicht:
Styrodurplatte ... vom Sperrmüll als Baurestmasse
Pflanzkörbe ... große Blümentöpfe oder Kübel (letztere haben dann auch einen sehr praktischen Henkel)
Silikon ... ca. 1,29 Euro, aber wozu brauchst du denn das eigentlich?
Ganz billig wird´s, wenn du andere Teichbesitzer besuchst! (Bei mir war heute der Franz.)


----------



## Marie2810 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Moin 


Sonne scheint, Garten ruft.........

die Fotos gebe ich in Auftrag, damit sie hier hochgeladen werden.

"Teuer" war eventuell der falsche Begriff, die regen Vorschläge, Tipps und Bastelideen dieses Forums lassen einfach weitere Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für unsere Pfütze vors geistige Auge rücken, daher auch der gestrige Besuch im Baumarkt (vornehmlich wg. der letzten Terasse am Haus, welche nun bestellt ist). 

Als wir vor sechs Jahren dieses Haus erworben haben, war für mich das Poolhaus ein absolutes Ärgernis..... denn es nahm dem ohnehin nicht riesigen Garten Licht und Platz. Nach dem Abriss bot das kahle, unsanierte Becken allerdings einen noch trostloseren Anblick. Im Haus gab es einiges zu zun, so dass es Jahre dauerte bis wir uns dem "Garten widmen konnten. Das Becken wurde von meiner Seite geflissentlich übersehen. Daher ist es für mich eine Leistung, dass ich unseren Teich nunmehr anerkenne und ihn fast schon mögen lerne...... hat halt gebraucht... mit mir und dem Teich 

Das AQ-Silikon brauche ich zwecks Konstruktion einer Schwimminsel...... von unseren AQ´s ist noch Sand und Kiesel in unterschiedlichsten Varianten über ... zum kaschieren des Styrodors und zusammenkleben der Platten. 

So jetzt stöbere ich noch ein bisschen und dann gehts raus.....

Viel Spaß am Wasser und beim Seele baumeln lassen......

Marie

PS: Die Fische bleiben draußen, muss sich der Teichmitbesitzer doch weiter die im Haus lebenden anschauen .... ich mag die __ Libellen, __ Molche und anders Getiers auch gerne und die finden sich sicher ein


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Mit der Schwimminsel haben´s mir auch einen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt,
aber ich würde nicht Sand mit Silikon draufpicken:
Im Terrarienbau haben wir beste Erfahrungen mit einem Poliesteranstrich gemacht,
auf den (noch pickig-feucht) trockener Torf oder Sand gestreut und festgedrückt wurde.
Jetzt werde ich aber ein bissl Schaumgummi auf die Styrodurplatte legen
und das Ganze mit Vlies bedecken (mit 100er-Nägeln feststecken).
Das bewächst nach kurzer Zeit, sodass man kein Flies mehr sieht!


----------



## seppl (27. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Hallo, also wir haben uns nach 5 Jahren für einen zusätzlichen Pflanzenteich angelegt war vorher nur ein
Bachlauf und die Pflanzen haben wir uns bei Naturagat zusammenstellen lassen und bestellt, Pflanzen funktionieren echt toll auch gegen Algen
Grüße Marion


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> als alternative schwimmpflanze würde mir evtl noch die __ krebsschere einfallen.
> wenn man da nicht gerade einen überzüchteten baumarkt-mickerling erwischt, übersteht die den winter (auf den grund gesunken) prima und blüht auch sehr niedlich.




Hi Hexe Mol

naja, überzüchtete Baumarktmickerlinge gibt es nicht. Die Gattung Stratiodes ist zücherterisch noch nicht bearbeitete worden. Selbst die "Mickerlinge" (Adventivpfänzchen) sind noch richtig "wilde" Exemplare

MfG Frank


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*





Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> naja, überzüchtete Baumarktmickerlinge gibt es nicht. Die Gattung Stratiodes ist zücherterisch noch nicht bearbeitete worden. Selbst die "Mickerlinge" (Adventivpfänzchen) sind noch richtig "wilde" Exemplare




das klingt zwar einerseits "gut" (man muss ja nicht alles kaputt züchten!),  andererseits stellt sich mir die frage, warum einige der teichbesitzer hier mit den gekauften "mickerlingen" sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht haben, mit den krebsscheren, die sie von einem lieben forenmitglied aus "robuster hobbyzucht in meck-pomm"  bekommen haben, dagegen sehr gute.

hätte nur ich diese erfahrung gemacht, würde ich es als "zufall" abbuchen, aber hier im forum gibt es einige beiträge, die ähnliches berichten und auch im chat war schon mehr als einmal davon die rede. da meine baumarkt-schrott-theorie ja in deinen augen falsch ist, würde mich sehr interessieren, ob du eine erklärung dafür hast.


----------



## Nikolai (27. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Hallo Anja,
ich hatte auch lange Krebsscheren. Offensichtlich reagieren diese empfindlich auf gewisse Wasserwerte. Welche 
Lange hatte ich ein üppiges Wachstum und habe immer wieder einen Teil entsorgt. Letztes Jahr sind sie nach dem Winter nicht wieder aufgetaucht und sind nun gänzlich verschwunden.
Vermutlich liegt es am harten eisenhaltigem Brunnenwasser, dass ich im Gegensatz zu vorher vermehrt verwendet habe.
Auch in der Natur trifft man die __ Krebsschere nur selten an. Nach meiner Kenntnis gibt es in meiner Umgebung nur ein Gewässer mit einem größeren Bestand.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Hi Hexe Mol,

wie schon geschreiben brauchen Stratiodes aloides bestimmte Wasserwerte die halt nicht überall gegeben sind. Weich, pH möglichst unter 7 - bei deutlich > 7,5 halten sie sich im allgemeinen nicht lange (vor allen mögen sie wie Moorbeetpflanzen kein kalkhaltiges Wasser)  - und recht nährstoffreich (wo weder Algen, __ Wasserpest oder __ Wasserlinsen wachsen, ist für die __ Krebsschere meißt auch zu wenig Futter im Wasser vorhanden. Wenn da was den kleinen Krebsscherenableger was nicht behagt wachsen sie nicht  und zerfallen schließlich. Sind die Krebscheren schon deutlich größer sind sie nicht mehr ganz so empfindlich (brauchen  wesentlich länger um bei unzureichenden Wasserwerten einzugehen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (28. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Hallo,

es gibt eine ganze Reihe 'Problempflanzen' die nicht leicht von einem Teich in der anderen gesetzt werden können. In der Regel sind das wie die __ Krebsschere Schwimmpflanzen oder zumindest zum großen Teil untergetaucht wachsende Pflanzen. Diese Pflanzen nehmen die Nährstoffe direkt aus dem Wasser auf und nicht über Wurzeln aus dem Boden. Daher ist es verständlich dass sie Probleme bekommen wenn sie sich in Bezug auf die Wasserwerte plötzlich völlig anderen Verhältnissen ausgesetzt sehen. So ähnlich ginge es euch auch, wenn ihr euch plötzlich in einer Stickstoffatmosphäre wiederfindet ...


----------



## Hexe_Mol (28. März 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*



danke für eure erklärungen! 



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wie schon geschreiben brauchen Stratiodes aloides bestimmte Wasserwerte die halt nicht überall gegeben sind.




klingt logisch, aber die frage, warum dann die "baumarktkrebsscheren" in 0-komma-nichts kaputt waren, während die zeitgleich eingesetzten meck-pomm-spenden-pflanzen sich super entwickelt haben (und wie sich inzwischen gezeigt hat, auch den winter überlebten!  ), ist mir immer noch nicht ganz klar.  das wird vermutlich zu den ewig ungeklärten rätseln der teichwelt gehören.  vielleicht waren die gekauften ja auch schon "angeschlagen" und das war für mich als laien lediglich noch nicht zu sehen. 



Nymphaion schrieb:


> es gibt eine ganze Reihe 'Problempflanzen' die nicht leicht von einem Teich in der anderen gesetzt werden können. In der Regel sind das wie die __ Krebsschere .




dann hab ich wohl glück gehabt, dass die thunderbird-spezial-krebsis sich hier so wohl fühlen!


----------



## Marie2810 (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Hallo :

Danke für die weiteren Einträge und Tipps. Mittlerweile wird heute die erste Teichpflanze eintruddeln, hab den Namen vergessen, Minirohrkolben oder so?
Die __ Enten kommen derzeit ein Mal pro Woche vorbei.
Material für die Schwimminseln ist komplett, jetzt wird gebastelt.
Zwei Wurzeln sind auch vorhanden, einem Waldspaziergang zum Dank. Eine echt schöne Anregung diese mit Hauswurzen etc. zu bepflanzen, freue ich mich schon drauf.

Habt alle ein schönes Wochenende und viel Freude mit der Sonne,

Marie


----------



## Marie2810 (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

So...
Die Insel ist ja schon etwas länger fertig aber es fehlten die Pflanzen.
Die Wurzeln sind auch ausgehöhlt und bepflanzt und der erste Teil des hässlichen, blauen Randes ist auch verschwunden. Von letzerem machen wir erst Bilder, wenn es komplett fertig ist.

Hier aber die Bilder vom Bau der Schwimminsel:
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

Und hier die Wurzeln:


----------



## Ares (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

 Sieht schon prima aus! 

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Hexe_Mol (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

hallo marie 

wow, da seid ihr ja schon superfleissig gewesen! 

besonders die wurzeln sind natürlich genau nach meinem geschmack.  ich bin schon total gespannt auf "gesamt-teichfotos" bzw. impressionen von einzelnen uferbereichen, wenn ihr fertig seid!


----------



## Zacky (16. Apr. 2011)

*Pflanzinsel ist klasse...*

Hallo Marie.

Deine Schwimminsel hat es mir angetan. toll Womit hast du den Rand gemacht? Steine - welche? Klebematerial - Fliesenkleber oder was? Wäre dir dankbar, wenn du es mir veraten könntest?


----------



## Marie2810 (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzinsel ist klasse...*



Zacky schrieb:


> Womit hast du den Rand gemacht? Steine - welche? Klebematerial - Fliesenkleber oder was? Wäre dir dankbar, wenn du es mir veraten könntest?


Danke schön...
Der Rand ist aus beigefarbenem AQ-Silikon.
Das dick drauf und dann zwei verschiedene Sorten Reste von AQ-Kies gemischt und draufgedrückt! Mal sehen, obs hält...


----------



## Zacky (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Danke Marie, für die schnelle Antwort! Wenn alles hält oder auch nicht, lasse bitte nochmal was von Dir hören, wie da eure Erfahrungen sind.

Grüße & schönes Wochenende


----------



## StefanBO (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Hallo Marie,

habe die zahlreichen Beiträge jetzt eher überflogen, hoffentlich habe ich nichts Wichtiges überlesen.

Was mir bei so einem Becken als Möglichkeit noch einfällt (auch, da es ja ohnehin kein "ideologisch" angelegter Naturteich ist):

Ein Kunststoffregal (Steckregal) mit "Gitterböden" aus dem Baumarkt für ~ €15,- (oder gebraucht)!  Sollte sich wunderbar als Pflanzkorbuntergrund nutzen lassen. Die unterste Ebene beschweren, in gewünschter Höhe einen Wäschekorb mit Seerosen platzieren, und warten 

Vorteil: Es lassen sich beliebige Seerosensorten verwenden, auch schwachwüchsige, da die zu überwindende Wassertiefe variabel wählbar ist. Gilt auch für weitere Pflanzen. Und die Wurzeln der Seerosen wachsen frei nach unten, das bietet Tieren Unterschlupf, und soll sehr schön aussehen ( für Taucher/Schnorchler


----------



## Marie2810 (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Vielen Dank für die weiteren Tipps!

Teichrand ist fertig (fast), die Polygonalplatten müssen noch geschrubbt werden......

Inseln schwimmen und die Pflanzen wachsen sichtlich, die Seerose scheint sich aus schon zu strecken.

Außerdem hat uns dieses Forum mal wieder maßgeblich weitergeholfen. Wir kamen um einen Skimmer nicht herum und haben es dank der Infos hier tatsächlich geschafft unseren swim skim 25 von oase zum laufen zu bringen, ohne ständig aufzutauchen!

ich stelle am We nochmal aktuelle Fotos ein,

bis dahin wünsche ich Euch allen ein buntes und sonniges Ostern!
Marie


@Zacky: die Pampe hält weiterhin


----------



## danyvet (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Hallo Marie!

Deine Schwimminsel ist wirklich ganz ganz super schön geworden!!! 

Ich hab den Thread jetzt mal überflogen und ich glaub, mir fehlt da noch ein Tipp, oder hat Stefan dasselbe gemeint wie ich? Ich würde auch am Rand ein paar "Flachwasserzonen" bauen, also zb. mit Ytong (bitte die Profis ihre Einwände gegen das Material vorzubringen - keine Ahnung, wie wasserverträglich das ist) oder sonst irgendeinem Material ein paar Stufen unterschiedlicher Höhe einbauen, damit du auch Pflanzen setzen kannst, die nicht so große Tiefen vertragen.


----------



## Marie2810 (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Hallo Dany,

danke auch für Deine Idee!
Im Moment lassen wir den Teich so wie er ist, da wir ihn nicht ablassen wollen und ein wenig Bedenken haben, die Dichtschlämme zu beschädigen beim Stufenbau. Die Bepflanzung wird über die Schwimminseln sichergestellt. Gut Ding will Weile haben und wir üben uns ins Geduld, um mal zu sehen, inwieweit unsere Pflanzprojekte Früchte tragen oder wir doch nochmal um-und anbauen, eben Deine und die Ideen von Stefan umsetzen.

Frohe Ostern!

LG
Marie


----------



## Marie2810 (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Und hier, wie versprochen, ein "Schwimminsel-" und ein "Teichrand-Update":



 
Alle Pflanzen noch heil und sogar schon um einiges gewachsen...
Ja, der Skimmer muss wieder ran, Pollen wohin man schaut... 
Aber - der Rand hält! 



 
Die "Totale" des Randes, mit den noch nicht geschrubbten Porphyr-Platten.



 
Blick Richtung Teichterrasse. Ja, auch der Steg muss noch vom Trasszement gereinigt werden... 



 
Blick Richtung Bachlauf, der gerade nicht an ist...

Wir verwenden testweise noch ein paar gekaufte Schwimminseln. Diese und die selbstgebaute sind derzeit noch nicht fixiert. Das machen wir, wenn es sich zeigt, dass alle Blumen wirklich überleben.

Am Rand arbeiten wir noch etwas weiter und eine zweite Schwimminsel ist in Planung!
Aber vorher machen wir unsere Hauptterrasse fertig... *schwitz*


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

hallo marie 

wenn ich da so an deine ersten fotos denke, dann ist das eine verbesserung von mindestens 500%! 

der teichrand und die umgebung ist aus meiner sicht schon nahezu perfekt und wenn ihr evtl irgendwann noch pflanztaschen über die "betonkante" anbringt und mit entsprechenden pflanzen füllt, dann sieht man vom "ollen schwimmbecken" gar nichts mehr!


----------



## Marie2810 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

Hallo Anja,

sitze gerade am Teich und finde die Vorstellung von Pflanztaschen sehr ansprechend! Denn in der Tat stört die Kante die Optik weiterhin. 
Nach meiner Recherche habe ich welche aus PP-Faser gefunden, gefallen mir deutlich besser im Vergleich zu denen aus Kokos. Wenn die "Überlappung" lang genug ist, wäre das eine tolle Ergänzung! Danke wieder ein Mal! 
Ich fände die Taschen links und rechts von der Ploygonalplattenterrasse schön, da lassen sich die Taschen auch prima unter den Wasserbausteinen arretieren.......

... bin dann mal auf Shopsuche......


Schönen sonnigen Ostermontag an alle!

Marie


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*

hallo marie,

ich würde dir auch eher die pflanztaschen aus dem grünen ufermatten-gewebe empfehlen, die sind deutlich langlebiger als kokos und wenn sie schön bewachsen sind, nahezu unsichtbar. 

 shopsuche? http://www.teichbau-garten.de/ unter "ufermatte"


----------



## Marie2810 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> shopsuche? http://www.teichbau-garten.de/ unter "ufermatte"



war auch meine Wahl 

und wenn wir es zeitlich schaffen, wollen wir hinfahren, denn vor Ort lassen sich bestimmt noch einige Ideen mehr sammeln


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich zu tief?*





Marie2810 schrieb:


> und wenn wir es zeitlich schaffen, wollen wir hinfahren, denn vor Ort lassen sich bestimmt noch einige Ideen mehr sammeln




bestimmt!  wir wohnen leider viel zu weit weg, aber wir haben unser gesamte teich- und bachbaumaterial dort gekauft und sind auch telefonisch super beraten worden.  wenn ihr fachliche fragen zu einem bestimmten produkt oder so habt, kann ich euch nur empfehlen, nach herrn geib zu fragen! 

und soviel ich weiss verkaufen die vor ort auch wasser- und sumpfpflanzen, vielleicht bringt ihr ja dann gleich den einen oder anderen "taschen-bewohner" mit?


----------

